

Javascript Hacks for Hipsters - berzniz
http://berzniz.com/post/68001735765/javascript-hacks-for-hipsters

======
gotofritz
Pretty lame, beginner's stuff, some of it not useful

Leave stuff like

    
    
        statement1 && statement2
    

to code minifiers

